# wpa_supplicant stopped working after update [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi all,

During my last update, dhcpcd-6.10.0 was installed among other packages, and I also compiled kernel 4.1.15-r1 (went smooth, not sure this is relevant). Now wpa_supplicant doesnt work anymore. Here is what I have:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dwext"

config_wlp2s0=("dhcp")

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="MyRouter"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="#password"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        auth_alg=OPEN

        eap=PSK

        wep_key0=#password

}

```

dhcpcd -k

```
sending signal ARLM to pid 4695

waiting for pid 4695 to exit

pid 4695 failed to exit

```

dhcpcd -dB (I removed info regarding ethernet card)

```
dhcpcd-6.10.0 starting

dev: loaded udev

wlp2s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' PREINIT

wlp2s0: executing `/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-run-hooks' NOCARRIER

DUID 00:01:00:00:1a:85:ba:cb

wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

```

wpa_cli

```
wpa_cli v2.4

Copyright (c) 2004-2015, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlp2s0'

Interactive mode

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="MyRouter"

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with **:**:**:**:**:** (SSID='MyRouter' freq=2427 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with **:**:**:**:**:** (SSID='MyRouter' freq=2427 MHz)

<3>Associated with **:**:**:**:**:**

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=**:**:**:**:**:** reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="MyRouter" auth_failures=36 duration=120 reason=WRONG_KEY

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

...

```

It seems it is not accepting the key, but I have not changed any configuretion files; I just updated the system (I doubled checked the settings though). Everything else connected to the router has been working as usual.

Any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Wed Jan 27, 2016 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

Perhaps you - like me - used dhcpcd to start wpa_supplicant. Read the news:

2016-01-08-some-dhcpcd-hooks-are-now-examples

----------

## UberLord

 *Quote:*   

> wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dwext"

 

Any reason you're forcing the wext driver? Try removing that line.

----------

## Efo

Hi ulenrich and UberLord, 

Thank you for helping me out. 

ulenrich: I did copy the hooks in /lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-hooks/

UberLord: I dont remember why I am forcing that driver (it was long ago). Anyway, I tried removing it, but I am experiencing the same problem. 

Cant figure out why an update would compromise this....

----------

## Efo

This may be related to the wext driver:

wpa_supplicant -iwlp2s0  -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

wlp2s0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1 
```

----------

## charles17

 *Efo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UberLord: I dont remember why I am forcing that driver (it was long ago). Anyway, I tried removing it, but I am experiencing the same problem.
> 
> Cant figure out why an update would compromise this.... 

 

You did it just recently:  *Efo wrote:*   

> This may be related to the wext driver:
> 
> wpa_supplicant -iwlp2s0  -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 

Did you mean -dnl80211 instead?

----------

## Efo

Hi charles17 and thank you for joining us,

The -Dwext has been there for a while; I havent changed net or wpa_supplicant.conf configurations, I just updated the system.

Now, with "wpa_supplicant -iwlp2s0 -Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf": 

Daemon not started I get:

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
```

no more messages (i.e. stuck) and no connection.

With the Daemon started I get:

```
Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp2s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp2s0 disabled_11b_rates=0 
```

If I remove /var/run/wpa_supplicant with daemon started, I get the same response as if the daemon were stopped (i.e. first case).

Any suggestion?

thanks,

Efo

----------

## charles17

 *Efo wrote:*   

> With the Daemon started I get:
> 
> ```
> Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
> 
> ...

 

Try with, as root "killall wpa_supplicant" before, See https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant#Run_wpa_supplicant_in_debug_mode

----------

## Efo

I tried that, but it didnt work. But maybe the debug info are useful:

```
wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0'

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     xx xx xx xx xx                       MyRouter

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=10): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x1

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 2f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line 15: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Line: 17 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     43 72 61 70                                       Crap            

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=10): [REMOVED]

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

auth_alg: 0x1

eap methods - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 2f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Line 27: removed CCMP from group cipher list since it was not allowed for pairwise cipher

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='MyRouter'

   id=1 ssid='Crap'

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:1

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:5

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:2

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:4

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:10

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:8

nl80211: Supported cipher 00-0f-ac:9

nl80211: Using driver-based off-channel TX

nl80211: interface wlp2s0 in phy phy0

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 3 iftype 2 (STATION)

nl80211: Subscribe to mgmt frames with non-AP handle 0x6e0490

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0104

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=040a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=040b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=040c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=040d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=090a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=090b

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=090c

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=090d

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0801

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=06

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0a07

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0a11

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0a1a

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=1101

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=1102

nl80211: Register frame type=0xd0 (WLAN_FC_STYPE_ACTION) nl_handle=0x6e0490 match=0505

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

nl80211: driver param='(null)'

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

nl80211: Regulatory information - country=00

nl80211: 2402-2472 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm

nl80211: 2457-2482 @ 40 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 2474-2494 @ 20 MHz 20 mBm (no OFDM) (no IR)

nl80211: 5170-5250 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 5250-5330 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5490-5730 @ 160 MHz 20 mBm (DFS) (no IR)

nl80211: 5735-5835 @ 80 MHz 20 mBm (no IR)

nl80211: 57240-63720 @ 2160 MHz 0 mBm

nl80211: Added 802.11b mode based on 802.11g information

wlp2s0: Own MAC address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_nl80211_set_key: ifindex=3 (wlp2s0) alg=0 addr=(nil) key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

nl80211: Flush PMKIDs

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

nl80211: Skip set_supp_port(unauthorized) while not associated

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

ctrl_interface_group=0

wlp2s0: Added interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

nl80211: Set wlp2s0 operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=2 linkmode=0 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK: ifi_index=3 ifname=wlp2s0 operstate=2 linkmode=1 ifi_family=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     xx xx xx xx xx                       MyRouter

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=4):

     43 72 61 70                                       Crap            

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x702a70

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

....
```

Not sure about those unauthorized messages...

----------

## charles17

 *Efo wrote:*   

> I tried that, but it didnt work. But maybe the debug info are useful:
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant v2.4
> 
> ...

 If it didn't work, how did you collect the debug info?

Anyway, reading through it, there might be something wrong but I didn't find.

So will you please post your output of "ifconfig -a"

And btw, which solution for network managment are you using? If netifrc, have you removed the cruft from your above mentioned "/etc/conf.d/net"?

----------

## khayyam

 *Efo wrote:*   

> During my last update, dhcpcd-6.10.0 was installed among other packages, and I also compiled kernel 4.1.15-r1 (went smooth, not sure this is relevant). Now wpa_supplicant doesnt work anymore. Here is what I have:

 

Efo ... wpa_supplicant fails to assoc as the key is incorrect:

 *Efo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <3>WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect
> 
> ...

 

I don't think your update, or dhcpcd, have anything to do with it, you can see 36 authentication failures.

Please try with a sane wpa_supplicant.conf ...

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

        ssid="MyRouter"

        psk=pre_shared_key 

}
```

psk needs to be a pre-shared-key, and I'm fairly sure '#' is not an accepted char (if that is in fact what you have). You can generate a psk with the following:

```
# wpa_passphrase MyRouter passphrase
```

 *Efo wrote:*   

> It seems it is not accepting the key, but I have not changed any configuretion files; I just updated the system (I doubled checked the settings though).

 

I'm trying to think of a possible reason why this might happen and I can't, perhaps you'd updated wpa_supplicant and it's config parser has changed ... and the fact you request 'proto=RSN' (which is wpa2) but then pairwise=TKIP (which should be CCMP for wpa2), and the other conflicting parameters (like wep_key and eap) causes wpa_supplicant to baulk.

best ... khay

----------

## Efo

Hi khay and thanks for the input,

The connection should be WPA; thank you for pointing out the inconsistencies.

here is what I tried:

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

   ssid="MyRouter"

   psk=#password created by wpa_passphrase

}
```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlp2s0 -C/var/run/wpa_supplicant/ -c/etc/wpa_pplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

```
wpa_supplicant v2.4

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'wlp2s0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'

Line: 5 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     xx xx xx xx xx xx xx                        MyRouter       

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='MyRouter'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface wlp2s0 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x1f flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=1 (userspace-control), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

Add interface wlp2s0 to a new radio phy0

wlp2s0: Own MAC address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=4 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=5 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wlp2s0: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 0.100000 sec

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

ENGINE: Loading dynamic engine

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

wlp2s0: Added interface wlp2s0

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=3 linkmode=-1 (no change), operstate=5 (IF_OPER_DORMANT)

random: Got 19/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=16

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

random: Got 1/1 bytes from /dev/random

wlp2s0: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x6fe590

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x6fe590 after 0.000010 second wait

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 10 seconds

EAPOL: disable timer tick

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlp2s0' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

wlp2s0: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (16384 bytes)

Received 10008 bytes of scan results (19 BSSes)

wlp2s0: BSS: Start scan result update 1

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 78:54:2e:a3:1b:54 SSID '\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID c4:27:95:3a:34:8e SSID 'HOME-348E'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID c6:27:95:3a:34:8f SSID '\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 58:6d:8f:17:59:56 SSID 'mmiranda_net'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID d8:97:ba:c4:3a:08 SSID 'HOME-2A25-2.4'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID d8:97:ba:c4:3a:09 SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID c4:39:3a:b5:e9:eb SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID c4:39:3a:b5:e9:e8 SSID 'HOME-E9E8'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID c4:39:3a:b5:e9:ea SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 00:1c:b3:af:1c:80 SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID c4:39:3a:b5:e9:e9 SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 74:9d:dc:d0:02:89 SSID '2WIRE998'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 12 BSSID 02:1d:d6:f0:bd:d0 SSID ''

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 13 BSSID 58:23:8c:6b:40:da SSID 'HOME-40DA'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 14 BSSID 5a:23:8c:6b:40:db SSID '\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 15 BSSID c6:27:95:3a:34:80 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 16 BSSID 58:6d:8f:17:59:58 SSID 'mmiranda_net-guest'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 17 BSSID d8:97:ba:c4:3a:0a SSID 'xfinitywifi'

wlp2s0: BSS: Add new id 18 BSSID 06:1d:d6:f0:bd:d0 SSID 'xfinitywifi'

BSS: last_scan_res_used=19/32

wlp2s0: New scan results available (own=0 ext=0)

wlp2s0: Radio work 'scan'@0x6fe590 done in 3.112296 seconds

wlp2s0: Selecting BSS from priority group 0

wlp2s0: 0: 78:54:2e:a3:1b:54 ssid='\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11 level=-32

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 1: c4:27:95:3a:34:8e ssid='HOME-348E' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-69 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 2: c6:27:95:3a:34:8f ssid='\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-71

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 3: 58:6d:8f:17:59:56 ssid='mmiranda_net' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-73 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 4: d8:97:ba:c4:3a:08 ssid='HOME-2A25-2.4' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-77 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 5: d8:97:ba:c4:3a:09 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-77

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 6: c4:39:3a:b5:e9:eb ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-78

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 7: c4:39:3a:b5:e9:e8 ssid='HOME-E9E8' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-80 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 8: c4:39:3a:b5:e9:ea ssid='' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-80

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 9: 00:1c:b3:af:1c:80 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-81

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 10: c4:39:3a:b5:e9:e9 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-82

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 11: 74:9d:dc:d0:02:89 ssid='2WIRE998' wpa_ie_len=26 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-86

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 12: 02:1d:d6:f0:bd:d0 ssid='' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-89

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID not known

wlp2s0: 13: 58:23:8c:6b:40:da ssid='HOME-40DA' wpa_ie_len=28 rsn_ie_len=24 caps=0x11 level=-89 wps

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 14: 5a:23:8c:6b:40:db ssid='\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=20 caps=0x11 level=-89

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 15: c6:27:95:3a:34:80 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-68

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 16: 58:6d:8f:17:59:58 ssid='mmiranda_net-guest' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-75

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 17: d8:97:ba:c4:3a:0a ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-76

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: 18: 06:1d:d6:f0:bd:d0 ssid='xfinitywifi' wpa_ie_len=0 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x1 level=-84

wlp2s0:    skip - SSID mismatch

wlp2s0: No suitable network found

wlp2s0: Setting scan request: 5.000000 sec

wlp2s0: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

wlp2s0: Add radio work 'scan'@0x6fe590

wlp2s0: First radio work item in the queue - schedule start immediately

wlp2s0: Starting radio work 'scan'@0x6fe590 after 0.000013 second wait

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds 
```

I also have the same result with "-Dnl8021", but it seems it detects the driver with -Dwext.

If you are referring to the # before password, I ntended it as a comment since I didnt put the correct password :)

Not sure wht else to try...

----------

## Efo

Ok, this is crazy. I turned on the "SSID Broadcast" on the router and it works.

Any idea why this is happening and if there is a way of connecting with a hidden SSID?

Thanks,

Efo

----------

## khayyam

 *Efo wrote:*   

> Ok, this is crazy. I turned on the "SSID Broadcast" on the router and it works. Any idea why this is happening and if there is a way of connecting with a hidden SSID?

 

Efo ... I've never seen the point in hidding the ssid, it's trivial to find such AP's and so it makes absolutely no sense to hide them. Anyhow ...

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="MyNetwork"

   essid=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

   scan_ssid=1

   psk=#password created by wpa_passphrase

}
```

 */usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-2.5-r1/wpa_supplicant.conf.bz2 wrote:*   

> # For finding networks using hidden SSID, scan_ssid=1 in the network block can be used with nl80211.

 

Also note that your use of '-Dwext' is incorrect, that is why you are seeing the above ioctl errors ... you should be using -Dnl80211.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Efo

Thanks Khay,

Hiding ssid may not depend on me, so I figured I may want to know how to connect :)

Anyway, thanks again for all your help and explanations; all fixed and well now (hidden ssid included).

Efo

----------

